# 15 year old wannabe bodybuilder



## BIG BAD WILL

Hi guys, my names Will, im 15, 16 in a few weeks. i have been doing weights, bench pressing, overhead press and bicep curl for about 5 months now, but i have been doing it every day for the last 3 months. i weigh round about 11 stone and am about 5ft 9 1/2 inches, i can overhead press an 80lb bar about 14 reps, maxing out on about 17 - 18 reps. i dont take any suppliments, id love some info on dietry and suppliment info though. :thumbup1:

i joined this forum because i was just after some info and tips on body building in general. thanks for your time listening for me. many thanks for any info on future questions. it will be greatly appreceated.

many thanks, :beer:

big bad will


----------



## robisco11

welcome mate...some good info on here!!


----------



## Seyyed-Merat

robisco11 said:


> welcome mate...some good info on here!!


 x2, I started round the same age as you right before my 16th, read, learn, and implement it:thumbup1:


----------



## BigDom86

welcome


----------



## TIMMY_432

Welcome to the board mate, ull find all you need to know on here, good friendly people


----------



## freddee

welcome to UK M young lion..


----------



## BIG BAD WILL

thanks guys, can anyone reccomend a protein powder which is great value for money? being 15 my dad wouldent want to shell out a great deal of money, is it possible to get a months worth for 20 quid? many thanks on any info you have to offer,

cheers,

will


----------



## Rosedale6

Theres some great deals on this site.

http://www.myprotein.co.uk/

Im on Impact Whey Protein at the moment 1KG £12.49 but it dont last a month if you hav it twice a day. But for me i find it to be the best out there for its price.

I buy the 5KG for £47.99


----------



## Howe

Welcome to the board.


----------



## solidcecil

welcome mate have a good look about and you will find everything you ever wanted to know


----------



## d4ead

welcome kid


----------



## cellaratt

Welcome aboard...


----------



## TIMMY_432

BIG BAD WILL said:


> thanks guys, can anyone reccomend a protein powder which is great value for money? being 15 my dad wouldent want to shell out a great deal of money, is it possible to get a months worth for 20 quid? many thanks on any info you have to offer,
> 
> cheers,
> 
> will


nutrisport 90+ is £45 for a 5kg tub, will last you well over a month!


----------



## gerg

don't forget your pull-ups, squats and deadlifts


----------



## Jester

gerg said:


> don't forget your pull-ups, squats and deadlifts


What he said. And as much good info as there is on here, just take the info on training and eating for now! Nothing stronger than a protein drink at your age, no matter how tempting it gets!

:thumb:


----------



## gerg

The Real Jester said:


> What he said. And as much good info as there is on here, just take the info on training and eating for now! Nothing stronger than a protein drink at your age, no matter how tempting it gets!
> 
> :thumb:


yeah, try and get your protein from real food. Steak, fish, chicken, milk, eggs, cheese, nuts, pork, lamb, etc.

protein powder on it's own won't do that much, if you want to bulk up then you need to be eating more in general. Plus at your age your metabolism is probably in overdrive.


----------



## BIG BAD WILL

cheers fellas, im joining a really good gym in about 2 weeks time, so i feel i will make a noticeable improvement anyway. i have cut crisps and chocolate out all together and now do 30 mins cardio a day.

dont worry i always do pull ups. bein doin them so long my back is lookin good:thumb:

thanks for all the advice and welcome. i will soon post a few pics to show u how im doing, if u want.

cheers,

will


----------



## Paganpete

Welcome Will - it's a good community we have here (as long as you do not discuss mosques)- one thing - do not train the same body part day after day though!


----------



## freddee

I can imagine at your age supplements are going to be a problem so until you can afford them try to get your parents on your side explain what you want to do, which lets face it is a lot better than what I see most people of your age getting up to, and ask your parents to help you keep a good high protein diet with plenty of good whole food and complex carbs not forgetting dietry fats.

Good protein sourses are chicken, fish, red meat,eggs, you also have a good yield of protein from oats, peanut butter cottage cheese, you want to add vegies to this and fruit and eat small meals quite often and stay away from the rubbish foods white bread sugary or refined foods, and trans fats and hydrogenated fat is off the menu, you need to research what you are planning to do, muscle is gained with good nutrition and good rest not just pushing weight 24/7 in a gym which in fact is counter productive, the muscle has to rest and as you get more experienced you will be learning to split your training up and rest muscles and give them time to recover and grow, also work the whole body not just chest and biceps like I see so often with kids that can't understand why they arn't getting anywhere!!


----------



## BIG BAD WILL

cheers fellas, great advice freddee, i usually do 1 day lifting then the next day cardio (usually a good 30 min hard jog), ive also replaced the buscuits and crisps with bannanas and apples:laugh:. all the girls are quite impressed if u no what i mean:tongue: :whistling:

will give everyone an update soon to show u what stage im at. many thanks to all that have greeted and tutored me. :thumbup1:

cheers

Big Will


----------



## dan the man

plenty good info on here do some reading on diet and good training routines

dont over train too sounds like your doing a lot

oh and welcome to ukm


----------



## nobody

Welcome mate.

Jsteh on here could be some good insperation for you


----------



## T_Woody

BIG BAD WILL said:


> thanks guys, can anyone reccomend a protein powder which is great value for money? being 15 my dad wouldent want to shell out a great deal of money, is it possible to get a months worth for 20 quid? many thanks on any info you have to offer,
> 
> cheers,
> 
> will


PhD's pharma Whey is good


----------



## T_Woody

gerg said:


> don't forget your pull-ups, squats and deadlifts


TBH mate dont go heavy on the squats and deadlifts at 15/16.


----------



## paulo

will , get the book brawn by staurt mcrobert.as a starting point,then read right through,you will then know the relevance of abbreviated hard training with maximum recovery,on the major compound movements,his other one called insiders guide o weight training technique is full of pictures of the movements to then apply the principles to

if you listen to this advice and inside them books you will make huge progress and avoid injury,whilst having plenty time left over for the hunnys!


----------



## BIG BAD WILL

all good info guys, great responces.ill take everything youve sed to hand. I think i may be overdoing it a bit, my parents always say so!

just a few pics to show me at the stage im at now




























this is after about 6 months of on and off weights and weekly rugby. Enjoy lol


----------



## tazzy-lee

welcome to uk m mate


----------



## BIG BAD WILL

paulo said:


> will , get the book brawn by staurt mcrobert.as a starting point,then read right through,you will then know the relevance of abbreviated hard training with maximum recovery,on the major compound movements,his other one called insiders guide o weight training technique is full of pictures of the movements to then apply the principles to
> 
> if you listen to this advice and inside them books you will make huge progress and avoid injury,whilst having plenty time left over for the hunnys!


 cheers mate, my dad will be byin me one of them strait away lol:thumb:, amazon doin them fairly cheap. ill invest in a copy. many thanxs,

will


----------



## paulo

no probs dude theres great advice in there,i wish id read and taken it on board at your age,id have been bigger and stronger with no injuries........learn from others mistakes


----------

